# Is a 5wt or 6wt better for fishing in ohio?



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

What do you think


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

How big are the fish ? Stronger the fish---the bigger the rod. Get one or 2 of each!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Depends what you're fishing for, and personal preferance since there's only a one line weight difference. From bass on down the food chain I prefer a 5wt or less. Anything bigger a 6-8wt. If I had to pick I'd pick a 6 because you can handle a steelhead yet it isn't too big for your average bass and decent trout. Take steelhead, big wipers, pike, and muskies out of the equation I'd say 5wt would be better.

edit: this is the second time today somebody else posted while I was typing out mine!!!lol


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Get both & interchange the sections as needed.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with all of the answers so far. Either one will suffice. Pick one. As stated before, for bigger fish, start with a 6. It'll get you up to steelhead, bigger largemouth, big smallmouth, etc etc. When you're addicted like we are, you'll be getting a 4wt next, for panfish and trout and such. Decide what action you like - fast or slow - and fill your flyrod quiver appropriately.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are truly chasing trout, as your name implies, you want something lighter. I know SBreech and I are big fans of lightwight rods. I use a 2wt creek rod and I've seen SBreech use a coffee stirrer with a reel on it before.

I did get into a big rainbow one day on the 2wt and had some fear. At 3lbs and 22 inches, I was afraid that tank was going to snap my rod.

Now on the flip side IF I was going out for Smallmouth Bass there is no way in heck that I'd go with less than a 5wt. 

Think about where you fish and what you fish for. If you fish tight waters that aren't overly wide think of possibly a shorter rod. Big open water go longer.

If you fish for species that fights hard and is built like a tank use a heavier weight rod.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I would say 6 for versatility. My dilemma is 6 or 8 wt; 6 is enough rod for most fish, but 8 is enough rod for most flies. Big bass bugs and such don't cast well on lighter lines, from what I have heard.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

get a 6, thats the best all around rod you can get.
Big enough to throw streamers for trout and bass, works on steelhead, even pike. In a pinch it will still throw a #20 dry fly, tough to beat that for a one and only rod. I don't like a 5 wt myself so I am biased, If it doesn't throw a big popper well I don't need it.


----------



## Strayfly (Jan 18, 2013)

benjaminrogers said:


> I use a 2wt creek rod and I've seen SBreech use a coffee stirrer with a reel on it before.


Coffee stirrer with a reel...I just thought that was a great line.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I would say depends on your next rod. For example if you are getting a 5 wt then your next one should be a 3 or 7 wt. Likewise if you get a 6 then think about a 4 or 8 wt next. Just something to think about...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

6wt. big enough for poppers, small enough for other things.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

I already have a 4wt for trout and panfish. I'm looking at a 6wt for carp, bass, and light steelhead....... I do prefer trout though....


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

if you already have the 4wt ...the 6wt would be my choice if I was only going to have 2 rods.....A 5wt does have its place....but in your situation get the 6wt.....I have 4-7wts my 6 and 7wts are pretty much just used for streamers with some sort of sink tip....my 4-5wt are trout rods...


----------



## christianfishn (Apr 23, 2011)

I started out with a 6wt, i primarily fish for bass on the little miami and around lakes so it was a perfect fit for me. The heavier line allowed me to get a feel for my casting stroke and learn what I needed to know to progress. My next rod was a 7'6 4wt that I love to death. Something about the lighter equipment that I like, the only problem personally is the wind and tossing big bass bugs. My next rod was an 8'6 5 weight, here in Ohio ide say this is the perfect rod for all but steel head (although that'd be a party I'de want to go to). Fishing the Mad, Little miami, or ponds its my go to rod. It handles wind very nicely, and if I want it to, I can chuck rabbits at bass. For a first rod in Ohio I would recommend a 5wt, its versatile and gets all the jobs done for trout and bass in a wide range of situations. No rod is perfect for every situation, but my 5wt comes pretty close. 
Good question! I asked many people that same question when I started flyfishing 8 years ago.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Depends a lot on the species targeted and the size flies you intend to use. 
The larger the line weight the bigger the fly that can be used. 

I use a 3wt 90% of the time, but there are times when I fish where a large fly is a better choice (Ohio River for example). I have an 8wt and a 10wt rod and don't feel "over gunned" in water like that. 

For farm ponds with big bass present I often use a 6wt. Plenty of rod to handle a large bass in still water, but a large fly will be more likely to get a strike from a big bass than dragging a #12 offering in front of it with the 3wt rod.

I would advise an even wider spread of rod weights for fly fishing Ohio. 
If I could only afford 3 rods I would have a 3,6,&10wt. The middle selection (6wt) of that spread would be a good starting point.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

I prefer a 10'-7wt for steelhead and a 8'-5wt for trout and smallmouth stream fishing. I also love my 7'6"-2wt for farm pond gills


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

steelhead said:


> I prefer a 10'-7wt for steelhead and a 8'-5wt for trout and smallmouth stream fishing. I also love my 7'6"-2wt for farm pond gills


Ah...yes ..nothing better than a day on a farm pond in a float tube chasing gills......I love my Trout and Smallie river stuff....but on a day when the river in blown from a good rain and farm pond and a float tube can be very pleasant..........


----------



## switch56 (Apr 1, 2013)

This year, I'm going the switch rod route. Using an 11 foot 6 weight. Prime targets will be steelies, white bass, and wipers. Even when I was conventional fishing many years back, I seemed to prefer rods on the lighter action side and longer. So, I'm pretty pumped I found an affordable switch rod on amazon.com. Can't wait to try it!!!:B


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

I use my 8 wt for everything. I have a 5 but just don't like it that well .. If you a proficient angler it doesn't matter that much. Just have fun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

